# Fantasy Villain Death Match:  Round 2



## Philip Overby (Jul 5, 2012)

This is part of Round 2.  You can see who advanced to the next round.  In the case of a tie, I served as the tie-breaker.  Remember, this is double elimination, so even if your favorite loses, he or she can still come back.

Fantasy Villain Death Match - CHALLONGE!

Matches to vote on:

The First vs. Baron Harkonnen
Cersei Lannister vs. Soulcatcher
Barbossa vs. Crom Cruac
Maleficent vs. Lucifer (Supernatural)
Magneto vs. Grendel's Mother
Anubis (Stargate) vs.  The Master
Shredder vs. Sephiroth
Ganon vs. Lord Soth


----------



## Ireth (Jul 5, 2012)

Awww man, Lucifer vs. Maleficent? The Devil and the Mistress of All Evil? So hard to choose!


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 5, 2012)

LOL. Cersei actually got a vote over Soulcatcher.


----------



## Martinus (Jul 5, 2012)

As an avid Stargate fan, I must root for Anubis.  Kneel before your god!  Classic.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know Soulcatcher, but I guess Cersei pulled some political stuff to win that one.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 5, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I don't know Soulcatcher, but I guess Cersei pulled some political stuff to win that one.



Soulcatcher is one of the Ten Who Were Taken in the Black Company books. Elder sister to The Lady, and only slightly less powerful. Think Malazan-level sorcerors of the highest order. If you play D&D at all, there is a Black Company supplement for third edition that sets Soulcatcher's challenge rating at 49, meaning a party of four level-49 characters would have a decent shot at her.

Soulcatcher would probably lay waste to the entire cast of Game of Thrones without breaking a nail.


----------



## Martinus (Jul 5, 2012)

Bah, Anubis could take them both without breaking a sweat from his pseudo-ascended brow.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 5, 2012)

Ah, I've never read any of the Black Company books except part of the first one.  I lost it somewhere.  I should probably give them another try.  I didn't vote for Cersei by the way (haven't voted at all this round actually).  I was pretty sure someone named Soulcatcher would probably wreck someone with absolutely no powers.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 5, 2012)

Heh. Yeah, the Black Company books are a lot of fun. I know people who just don't like the style, though, and couldn't get into them. Either way, always glad to see Cersei getting her ass handed to her.

For the record, Anubis is a Nancy-boy (not that I know who he is).


----------

